

Rock, Paper, Scissors + Dynamite & Water balloon on Azure - powertower
http://www.rockpaperazure.com/aboutchallenge.aspx

======
kordless
This is silly for several reasons, most notably the fact that dynamite blows
up scissors. A friend and I added dynamite and pencil to RPS a few years back
and worked out they dynamics. Dynamite is your thumb sticking out and pencil
is your index finger sticking out. Scissors beats dynamite (cuts fuse) and
paper. Dynamite beats rock and pencils (blows up stack of pencils). Rock beats
scissors and pencil (smashes the lead). Pencil beats paper and scissors (pokes
and you drop scissors). Paper beats dynamite (smothers fuse) and rock.

